
Transgenic monkeys carrying human gene show human-like brain development - tpc3
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201904/02/WS5ca31228a3104842260b3fa3.html
======
cimmanom
The ethics of this seem dubious. Those poor monkeys!

